# Nancy. Luce The first true crazy chicken lady



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nancy luce was the first crazy chicken lady. Her chickens lived in her house with her. She wrote some cures for chicken ailments, most of them were to feed good cake. She referred to them as dumb animals meaning they needed her to take care of them.
Her grave in in Martha's Vineyard and people decorate it with chickens. She wrote poetry but its super depressing.

http://nutfieldgenealogy.blogspot.com/2014/01/nancy-luce-chicken-lady-of-marthas.html


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I like the idea of eating good cake in order to stay healthy!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I came across her name while reading these books about an ex detective who lives on MV , has a beautiful wife and they both love love fishing. Amazing what little bits of interesting stuff you pick up in totally unexpected places.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Very interesting. Sad that she died all alone.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had her book of poetry and it was depressing so I never read more than a few pages. I'll try to dig up her list of cures for sick chickens.


----------

